# No carb and cannula break



## Moo (Nov 11, 2018)

ok I'm trying this again but this time eating even less and only two meals a day, no snacking. Been doing for over two weeks at mo. Scrambled egg and bacon medallions breakfast. Some meat, quite often salmon, with green veg or salad for dinner. 
The first week my insulin needs started coming down from 60 plus a day ( depending what I ate) to about 41 units a day. Must if that being basal. But I still need to take a little insulin with food and I'm still in 4 metformin a day. And 200 thyroxine. 
I'm not hungry. Then a few days ago I woke up to find part of my cannula had snapped in my sleep and my pump was detached. Never happened before. Bloods were 14. By my own calculation I could only have been detached for less than 2 hours. I corrected. But as usual it takes hours. For me. I had changed my cannula etc of course. 
I contacted Roche to tell them. They said that anything 2 units and about should always be delivered in a spread out dose because of how much insulin is going into the skin. I've never read that before and in fact the pump won't let me do that. 
I rotate my sites regularly, all other boxes ticked. Well going back to that day of the cannula breaking..... I had to correct a few times that day. Eventually it came down in the evening. 
So next day I started to slowly increase my basal to see if it worked. It brought my sugars down better. Then I had the same issue next day. I'm still eating the same. Nothing else has changed except I was under extra stress of recent. But how am I supposed to get my insulin down and my weight down if my body keeps reacting like I'm eating more than I am. I know how to carb count and I'm aware of hidden sugars. I've always had this problem on low to no carb food regimes. Kind of puts a dampener on all the effort


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 11, 2018)

I've read somewhere that some people just don't get on with very low carb. Possibly your body is freaking out and releasing/generating/converting glucose from fats in the absence of carbs.

Have you tried adding a small amount of carbs in to see if that helps - maybe 50g - 100g a day spread out between meals and snacks? Might make it more flexible and easier to maintain too?


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 11, 2018)

I got into total muddle when I took my carbs right down, as I had no idea what my body was up to and found it difficult to get the right amount of insulin for the protein.  I went back to carbs but much less than before.  I stick to a target of 30g per meal and that seems to work.


----------



## nonethewiser (Nov 11, 2018)

Moo said:


> I contacted Roche to tell them. They said that anything 2 units and about should always be delivered in a spread out dose because of how much insulin is going into the skin. I've never read that before and in fact the pump won't let me do that.



2 units is perfectly doable so take that advice with a pinch of salt.

Consultant told me that any doses above 7 units should always be extended, its to do with the absorption more than anything else.  All pumps have the ability to extend the dose, anything from 15 minutes to several hours if you wanted to.


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 11, 2018)

I was advised any dose for more than 60g of carbs should be extended or multiwave.
Such mixed advice and I guess we each need to find what works for us.


----------



## Moo (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi. Thanks for your reply's. I have often done extended or multi wave doses but my pump won't let me do that in a correctional. To be honest I never considered spreading out a correctional. What I have done if I need a higher dose of insulin to correct, is to do a couple of injections in different sites.
Re the carbs.... I've done low carb before but with insulin around 55 units a day I cannot lose any weight. And I do need too. I'm eating so little at the moment I'm not actually sure how I'm managing .... but I've tried to lose weight for years and it just keeps going up. I'm so insulin resistant I have to get the weight down


----------



## trophywench (Nov 11, 2018)

How about bolusing a bit of the correction, then doing a TBR over a few hours for the rest of it?


----------



## Moo (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes I could try that thanks. It was a correctional of 4 units. But within two hours bloods had gone up and it was another correctional... the day kind of carried on like that. So I took the right amount but then my sugars would start spiking agsin... no sense to it as I'd been on lower doses the few days before ... there was a change ... a big one... but I don't know why


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 12, 2018)

Could you be nursing an infection?  That increases my insulin needs a load extra.

I have a tendency to think too much about why my basal insulin needs to change, rather than simply getting on with diong it.  If your levels are still running high it sounds like you need more insulin.


----------



## Moo (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi I do think about infections but I'm not aware of anything at the moment. I have ME as well and I'm exhausted with that a lot if I don't rest properly.  I've got the sugars down, but with a basal set at 40 units for the day and on top of that I have insulin for small 7 g pot of yoghurt and two metformin for breakfast this morning..... 2 hours later my bloods 9.5 and pump wants me to have correctional .... I'm not eating much as it is


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi Moo. Do you keep active. Moving around makes your body work & behave. Good luck


----------



## Moo (Nov 12, 2018)

Yes I do. Quite a lot. I get out to walk each day. Busy housework and do tai chi. Sometimes manage to get in the tread mill. I'm no couch potato


----------



## Moo (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm very insulin resistant. Have been for years. My sugars are also very reactive to stress. Any level of stress and they just go higher. Im learning meditation. I've learnt EFT. I've had kinesiology. Reflexology. Acupuncture. Analysed by more people than I could shake a stick at. I appear to be an anomoly for a few reasons


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 12, 2018)

Moo, when I get stressed my bg always fall. Is that an advantage . Good luck


----------



## Moo (Nov 12, 2018)

That way wiul


HOBIE said:


> Moo, when I get stressed my bg always fall. Is that an advantage . Good luck[/QUOTE
> That way would be better for me


----------



## Moo (Nov 13, 2018)

Sorry that way would probably suit me . Yesterday I had a yoghurt. Then still had to correct even after basal increase from day before. Then late dinner of scrambled eggs bacon and a bit of cheese. Not a lot to eat in a day and if nirnally have som veg with dinner but getting fed up of sugar spikes.... IBS flare up then today suddenly very upset tummy. Am aware I've had a few moments of high ketones in urine but not in blood. Not sure what to do now and it's getting on top of me


----------



## Moo (Nov 13, 2018)

Oh and the tummy part is relevant as I'm normally a constipation sufferer, have been for years no matter what I do. And have been through the gastro department


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Nov 13, 2018)

Could also be age and hormone related. I'm peri menopausal, it wreaks havoc on my bgs


----------



## Moo (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm 45. I guess so but it's always been like this


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi Moo. I am 55 & been T1 since 1966. Always keep going & don't like to sit still long. Please keep at it & good luck


----------



## Moo (Nov 16, 2018)

Been back to see nurse and this time dietician although I've seen many over 30 years and don't tend to meet with them any more. But I thought well let's try. They put me on a machine that amongst other things showed my metabolism had slowed right down and would make losing weight extremely difficult. So we discussed carbs having less Cals than protein and that the salmon I eat for example.... if I eat it with a little carb means it's absorbed differently. So even though I have good sugars, my insulin needs are still high and I'm not losing weight. So I am trying some carbs and watching portion control of course. Oh the joys of diabetes, insulin resistance etc bla bla


----------



## Northerner (Nov 16, 2018)

Moo said:


> Been back to see nurse and this time dietician although I've seen many over 30 years and don't tend to meet with them any more. But I thought well let's try. They put me on a machine that amongst other things showed my metabolism had slowed right down and would make losing weight extremely difficult. So we discussed carbs having less Cals than protein and that the salmon I eat for example.... if I eat it with a little carb means it's absorbed differently. So even though I have good sugars, my insulin needs are still high and I'm not losing weight. So I am trying some carbs and watching portion control of course. Oh the joys of diabetes, insulin resistance etc bla bla


Hope it helps @Moo


----------

